# Queensland 489 visa catagory



## thaperera (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for QLD state nomination(visa 489) via migration agent on 27th July with 60 points (9 years experience, but ACS deducted 2 years & lost 5 marks !!!) and IELTS competent & the job category is "Software Engineer". I have heard nothing from QLD up-to-date.

Do you think that I will receive an invitation and if so how long the process will take???


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

Stay subscribed here as well - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-visa-queensland-applied-1st-july-2016-a.html


----------



## mamaa (Aug 2, 2016)

thaperera said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for QLD state nomination(visa 489) via migration agent on 27th July with 60 points (9 years experience, but ACS deducted 2 years & lost 5 marks !!!) and IELTS competent & the job category is "Software Engineer". I have heard nothing from QLD up-to-date.
> 
> Do you think that I will receive an invitation and if so how long the process will take???


me too , I applied EOI for QLD ss 489 with 60 point (50+10) 29th July under Engineering Technologist but nothing so far..hopefully to hear something this week


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I've also filed my EOI on 28th July with 55+10 points with 261112.
Has anyone received the invite who filed from 25th to 31st July'16 as BSMQ has stopped receiving application for sometime.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

thaperera said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for QLD state nomination(visa 489) via migration agent on 27th July with 60 points (9 years experience, but ACS deducted 2 years & lost 5 marks !!!) and IELTS competent & the job category is "Software Engineer". I have heard nothing from QLD up-to-date.
> 
> Do you think that I will receive an invitation and if so how long the process will take???


Hi,

Have you tried PTE exam to gain atleast 10 points, cause you have 7 years of assessed experience and whats your job code?


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Common questions for everyone, please answer who has some info on this?

After applying on DIBP site where else need to update?
How frequent QLD sends invites?
How log takes to process the visa?

Just saw on 190 thread for QLD, someone received the invite there


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Common questions for everyone, please answer who has some info on this?
> 
> ...


Who has receieved ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## thaperera (Aug 2, 2016)

My ANZSCO is 261313. I tried PTE once, but the overall is 50. The reason for not to repeat these English competency tests is my very busy schedule in the office.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Who has receieved ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


please check on 190 thread as mentioned and a link is also given here.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Vikram_99 said:


> please check on 190 thread as mentioned and a link is also given here.


I am on mobile cannot see here

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

thaperera said:


> My ANZSCO is 261313. I tried PTE once, but the overall is 50. The reason for not to repeat these English competency tests is my very busy schedule in the office.


okay, lets wish to get the 489 invite pretty soon.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys,

Please share if someone has received the invite or how long do they normally take?

Thanks


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

engr.asadbutt said:


> I am on mobile cannot see here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


There is one person who filed his eoi on 25th July and got the invite on 1st of aug

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## thaperera (Aug 2, 2016)

Any update guys ?any one get an invitation for QLD 489 after 25th july 2016??


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Not yet..

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JoelovesCrys (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi logged my eoi on the 15th of June for the 489 visa with 60 points 323211 and I have not heard anything yet.


----------



## mamaa (Aug 2, 2016)

JoelovesCrys said:


> Hi logged my eoi on the 15th of June for the 489 visa with 60 points 323211 and I have not heard anything yet.


its mentioned in their website that 

*EOI’s lodged between 25/07/2016 – 31/07/2016 are currently being assessed.*

try to contact them or apply to other states https://www.anzscosearch.com/


EOI 489 QLD SS with (50+10) on 29-July-2016 Engineering Technologist


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

I got my visa on November 30. Details are in my signature. Feel free to ask any questions regarding the process.
Thank you


----------



## A7MED086 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi everyone here, hope you are alright.

I am thinking of applying 489 visa to QLD, but till now I'm not sure whether Sunshine coast or Toowoomba is the optimum choice in term of engineering jobs, any recommendations?

Also QLD government require a post code in regional area during application, does that mean one should work and stay in that post code for entire 2yrs duration or can move among other region area?


----------



## Alyss (Oct 4, 2018)

A7MED086 said:


> Also QLD government require a post code in regional area during application, does that mean one should work and stay in that post code for entire 2yrs duration or can move among other region area?


Hi, @A7MED086! My husband got an invitation for subclass 489 (QLD). We are now putting together the application and will lodge as soon as possible. Back then, when we were submitting the application to QLD, I was trying to figure out the same, but I was not able to find a certain answer. Were you?

PS: Good luck with the visa processing! I hope you'll get good news very soon!


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Alyss said:


> Hi, @A7MED086! My husband got an invitation for subclass 489 (QLD). We are now putting together the application and will lodge as soon as possible. Back then, when we were submitting the application to QLD, I was trying to figure out the same, but I was not able to find a certain answer. Were you?
> 
> PS: Good luck with the visa processing! I hope you'll get good news very soon!


Hi Guys,

I am in the same boat and trying to figure out the job demand in the regional area.


----------



## daydreamer99 (Jul 18, 2018)

Same here. Deciding which city to go in QLD.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

daydreamer99 said:


> Same here. Deciding which city to go in QLD.


Same situation but as per little research did it by myself sunshine is better option i guess.


----------



## Globehunt (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi all I'm a newbee here working out prospects of 489 I have a few areas of concern I would really appreciate if the members here can address them for me 
I completed 39 in the month of July this year do I fall in the 33-39 category ? 
Im not sure of choosing my occupation as it is scattered across different industries

2008-2018
2 years of part time experience as customer service in UK have offer and relieving letter .it can be verified .

Next 2 years at a us MNC senior sales rep 
Followed by 2 years as BDM for a consulting firm but salary was not credited in the account. I do have the offer and relieving.

8 months as a senior sales manager (insurance)

13 months as a training head

I have been self employed since 2016 as a director have all the paper work but the business is now shut I do have my individual tax returns for the past 8 years.

My IELTS score is listening 9 writing 8 reading 8 speaking 8 overall 8.5 please suggest .


----------



## Globehunt (Oct 29, 2018)

Choosing the right occupation seems to be a key element is it possible to get our profile assessed twice by 2 different assessing bodies ? My question may sound lil stupid but just to make sure I dont realize after my launch its always better to be wise before and not after


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

daydreamer99 said:


> Same here. Deciding which city to go in QLD.


Any update daydreamer99???


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello guys ,

I have applied as ict business analyst 261111 with 80 points on 29 Oct 2018 .
Anyone have any idea When can I expect a preinvite ? Also on what basis do Queensland select the applications for 489 ?
Your information will be highly appreciated ..

Thanks
AP singh


----------



## daydreamer99 (Jul 18, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Any update daydreamer99???


I read from another forum that Toowoomba seems also a good place to go as well. Just thinking if sunshine has any job opportunities for my occupation. Still not decided yet. layball:


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

daydreamer99 said:


> I read from another forum that Toowoomba seems also a good place to go as well. Just thinking if sunshine has any job opportunities for my occupation. Still not decided yet. layball:


Good to hear that! by the way what is your occupation?


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys ,
> 
> I have applied as ict business analyst 261111 with 80 points on 29 Oct 2018 .
> Anyone have any idea When can I expect a preinvite ? Also on what basis do Queensland select the applications for 489 ?
> ...


Bro, we are in the same boat ( more or less)I lodged my EOI on 25th Oct with 80 points and my occupation code is 261112.

My agent says it will take upto 5 weeks for pre-invite. Lets wait and see.

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey friends , per link below https://migration.qld.gov.au/ on the homepage pop up that every monday qld update until what doe they have processed , where can i see this monday update on thr website ?


----------



## Alyss (Oct 4, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the same boat and trying to figure out the job demand in the regional area.


Hey, @Nomie! We lodged a few days ago. What about you?
We figured we can live and work within the whole regional area. We are going to seek jobs in Sunshine Coast first and see what happens. It seems like a nice place. We find Sunshine Coast Daily website (google it, I can't post a link in a message for some reason...) is a good source of information for this particular area in terms of jobs, rentals, etc.

Best of luck!


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Alyss said:


> Hey, @Nomie! We lodged a few days ago. What about you?
> We figured we can live and work within the whole regional area. We are going to seek jobs in Sunshine Coast first and see what happens. It seems like a nice place. We find Sunshine Coast Daily website (google it, I can't post a link in a message for some reason...) is a good source of information for this particular area in terms of jobs, rentals, etc.
> 
> Best of luck!


Hi Alyss, I also lodged a few days back I was just waiting for my new born 
Thanks for the link.. it seems quite shiny


----------



## daydreamer99 (Jul 18, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Good to hear that! by the way what is your occupation?


I am an engineer :spy:. But seems quite difficult to find a job in Queensland. 

How about you?


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

daydreamer99 said:


> I am an engineer :spy:. But seems quite difficult to find a job in Queensland.
> 
> How about you?


I am an actuary :smokin: yeah seems difficult


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Bro, we are in the same boat ( more or less)I lodged my EOI on 25th Oct with 80 points and my occupation code is 261112.
> 
> My agent says it will take upto 5 weeks for pre-invite. Lets wait and see.
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Hi experts,

I got QLD 489 pre invite today. Details in my signature.

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> attaluri_kiran said:
> 
> 
> > Bro, we are in the same boat ( more or less)I lodged my EOI on 25th Oct with 80 points and my occupation code is 261112.
> ...


what's the Pak on job


----------



## Alyss (Oct 4, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Hi Alyss, I also lodged a few days back I was just waiting for my new born
> Thanks for the link.. it seems quite shiny


Hi, @Nomie! Sorry for the late reply - I missed the notification.
It turned out I am also pregnant and we are not in a rush for the visa grant anymore.  However, as an update, we got first CO contact on 13 Dec 2018 (lodgement date 05 Nov 2018). 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Alyss said:


> Hi, @Nomie! Sorry for the late reply - I missed the notification.
> It turned out I am also pregnant and we are not in a rush for the visa grant anymore.  However, as an update, we got first CO contact on 13 Dec 2018 (lodgement date 05 Nov 2018).
> 
> Good luck to you!


 Best wishes to the new born. :kiss:
By the way we got also CO contact on 12th Dec 2018 for medical of my new born baby so we did it on 18th Dec. Now desperately waiting for the golden mail.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello everyone ,

What is the minimum n maximum processing time for visa grant 489 Qld nowadays ?

Thanks in advance
AP Singh


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi what us you plan for getting a job


----------



## Alyss (Oct 4, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Best wishes to the new born. :kiss:
> By the way we got also CO contact on 12th Dec 2018 for medical of my new born baby so we did it on 18th Dec. Now desperately waiting for the golden mail.


@Nomie, congrats for your newborn! Fingers crossed for the grant! It should be soon (if not yet)!  We already got it a week after submitting requested documents. Adelaide's office rocks! :cheer2: We are expecting our baby in August, so we are not sure when we are going to move. Must at least do a trip by the end of May to activate the visa.

All the best!


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Alyss said:


> @Nomie, congrats for your newborn! Fingers crossed for the grant! It should be soon (if not yet)!  We already got it a week after submitting requested documents. Adelaide's office rocks! :cheer2: We are expecting our baby in August, so we are not sure when we are going to move. Must at least do a trip by the end of May to activate the visa.
> 
> All the best!


Thank you Alyss, Congratulations for the grant... you are luck!! 
Yeah I am still waiting for the grant. Hopefully it would come soon. By the way what is your IED?


----------



## Alyss (Oct 4, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Thank you Alyss, Congratulations for the grant... you are luck!!
> Yeah I am still waiting for the grant. Hopefully it would come soon. By the way what is your IED?


Thank you, Nomie! IED is 29 May 2019. hwell:


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

I got the ITA for QLD on 489. 
How bad is the relocation journey?


----------

